# Pats 1/27



## Savemeasammy (Jan 26, 2015)

If all goes as planned, I will be at Pats bright and early tomorrow.  I'm hoping the winds aren't enough to bother their fixed-grip chairs.  I have an Irving bogo to split if anyone is interested.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 26, 2015)

I may be there as well. Have a midweek/night voucher I can use. Work just closed for tomorrow and wife may not want me driving too far. I may still be up there tonight if it starts snowing by night fall


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 26, 2015)

Really hope they spin the Vortex

edt: and they are

*POWDER ALERT!! *This is what we've been waiting for - A POWDER DAY!!  We will be running the Powder Express (aka Vortex Lift) on Tuesday, in addition to the Hurricane, Cascade Basin and Turbulence Triple chairlifts to get you to the top! Follow a plow truck and make your way to PATS PEAK! We'll be waiting for you!!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 26, 2015)

Sweet.  Having the vortex on line will be great.  Nice move, pats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 26, 2015)

Based on the subject line, I could've swore you were referring to the Patriots


----------



## Wally Brown (Feb 4, 2015)

I also thought you were referring to the Patriots.

Speaking of which, the Superbowl ended like a game of Clue...It was Butler who did it... in the endzone... with a pick.

Speaking of Pat's Peak I went there last week with the Irving coupon. Probably the last time, just a little to small.


----------

